# add a pornography sub-forum



## zhn0k (Feb 7, 2014)

i feel this web-site should have a "pornography" section so it's users can post pictures, share, and discuss of naked women.

thank you.

-z


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

riu has a no nudity rule sorry we'll pass


----------



## penguinking (Feb 7, 2014)

i think that as a pose to straight porno it would be cool to have a thread of all our hot girlies in our grow rooms, looking sexy. High times girl of the month steezo. I know my girls down. and she's got double d's


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

penguinking said:


> i think that as a pose to straight porno it would be cool to have a thread of all our hot girlies in our grow rooms, looking sexy. High times girl of the month steezo. I know my girls down. and she's got double d's


you can certainly do that we have a few as long as it doesnt show nipples vaginas, penises or assholes its fine.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Feb 7, 2014)

zhn0k said:


> i feel this web-site should have a "pornography" section so it's users can post pictures, share, and discuss of naked women.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> -z


This site is about cannabis. If you want to check out porn, go to a porn website. That's what I do.


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 7, 2014)

Tonnes of crap on this site as it is...keep the porn outta here.


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 11, 2014)

what is Porn??


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> you can certainly do that we have a few as long as it doesnt show nipples vaginas, penises or *assholes* its fine.


Exposed or Not.


----------



## penguinking (Feb 11, 2014)

lol I know a few assholes on this forum i wouldn't mind never seeing again... haha


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 11, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> what is Porn??


take your left hand touch tip of index finger to tip of thumb making a circle insert right index finger into circle you made with left hand and move it in and out...porn


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Pussy and dicks I understand...........but nipples?????????? That's just plain WRONG!


----------



## Rolandomotaa (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm all for pussy and nipples but some how it has to be related to cannabis. Hmm a pussy doing the smoke trick now that's entertainment!! 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

zhn0k said:


> i feel this web-site should have a "pornography" section so it's users can post pictures, share, and discuss of naked women.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> -z





penguinking said:


> i think that as a pose to straight porno it would be cool to have a thread of all our hot girlies in our grow rooms, looking sexy. High times girl of the month steezo. I know my girls down. and she's got double d's





sunni said:


> you can certainly do that we have a few as long as it doesnt show nipples vaginas, penises or assholes its fine.


WTF!! Think there is enough (Twats-Vaginas) and (Dicks-Penises) and lets not forget the ASsHOLES on RIU already without Pics of em!

Peace...You Pervs!


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 14, 2014)

problem with posting porn is: limits...while not currently politically correct to say so, porn isn't limited to just naked females....surely, eventually someone will post 2 dudes getting it on and ......


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2014)

rolandomotaa said:


> i'm all for pussy and nipples but some how it has to be related to cannabis. Hmm a pussy doing the smoke trick now that's entertainment!!
> 
> Sent from my sm-n900t using rollitup mobile app



damnit you made me google it and made me copy paste the url


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2014)

tyler your posts were edited because it contained nudity. which riu currently doesnt allow.
your second post was deleted.
you dont need to repost .


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 18, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> problem with posting porn is: limits...while not currently politically correct to say so, porn isn't limited to just naked females....surely, eventually someone will post 2 dudes getting it on and ......


...and what about farm animals? They need to be represented too.


----------



## kkday (Mar 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> you can certainly do that we have a few as long as it doesnt show nipples vaginas, penises or assholes its fine.


No ass holes?????? Im not welcome anywhere!!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2014)

kkday said:


> No ass holes?????? Im not welcome anywhere!!!!


kk !<3!!!!!!


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 18, 2014)

Guys you got google at your disposal, why would you want to start a thread here.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

8====D[({})]


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> tyler your posts were edited because it contained nudity. which riu currently doesnt allow.
> your second post was deleted.
> you dont need to repost .




If I did repost it was a accident lol and it was a url but I understand abd iam sorry


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 19, 2014)

Instead of porn why not just get girls in like lingerie or bikinis with our mary jane like as long as there ain't no nips ass our pussy and dick pics I mean we have to be 18+ to join this site so it's not like a 13yr old will see it and chose RIU as there new porn choice


----------



## ThaiFighter (May 24, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Instead of porn why not just get girls in like lingerie or bikinis with our mary jane like as long as there ain't no nips ass our pussy and dick pics I mean we have to be 18+ to join this site so it's not like a 13yr old will see it and chose RIU as there new porn choice


if you think everyone that signs to these sites and agrees to being 18 is REALLY 18....then ive got a nice bridge to sell you.


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 26, 2014)

ThaiFighter said:


> if you think everyone that signs to these sites and agrees to being 18 is REALLY 18....then ive got a nice bridge to sell you.




Yeah I know what you're saying I chould be 18 or I chould not ya just never know although I have hinted my age in a couple posts I made a while back


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2014)

SSHZ said:


> Pussy and dicks I understand...........but nipples?????????? That's just plain WRONG!


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 26, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Yeah I know what you're saying I chould be 18 or I chould not ya just never know although I have hinted my age in a couple posts I made a while back



Actually in the live chat I told everyone my real age but that was when I just got on this site


----------



## ayr0n (May 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> you can certainly do that we have a few as long as it doesnt show nipples vaginas, penises or assholes its fine.


Don't forget balls  Learned my lesson haha


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 29, 2014)

SSHZ said:


> Pussy and dicks I understand...........but nipples?????????? That's just plain WRONG!


so no male or female nipples?


----------



## charface (May 29, 2014)

Only if it is members.
wait not members as in dicks but forum members.
Any naked honeys


----------



## ErieR33FER (May 29, 2014)

Yo why do we need straight up porntho original poster? Ffs I don't come to RIU to spank it. I'm down for sexy pics but shitman you gotta separate work and play hahaha


----------



## Commander Strax (May 30, 2014)

I found a site on the internet that you can see pictures of naked women.......do you think there are more of them?


----------



## ayr0n (May 30, 2014)

There's porn and adult content all over this site.
Example 1: *Sexy Blue Takes Off Her Top And Shows Her Goods*

There's even some pretty exotic adult novels if text is your thing:
Example 2: *Hermaphrodites In The Sun *


----------

